# Beach Renourishment



## GC Since73 (Jun 3, 2012)

Saw where beach renounishment is scheduled for GC and part of Georgetown County. My guess is all of the good fishing spots will be ruined for years. Does anyone know what they have planned?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

State Park down to a mile past the GC pier.
Work probably wont start until late fall or 2017. Cherry Grove to State park will happen in 2018.

And yes it will kill fishing.


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

That's some BS. Lol. Just when I'm getting buried in surf gear. Oh well, the Ambassaduer will work for catfish. &#55357;&#56840;


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Not so fast fellows. Down here on Tybee Island GA we have our beach renourished every seven years or so. I have been witness to two renourishments in fifteen years. These are rather big involving millions of cubic yards of sand. Yes ya'll are correct, renurishments are no good for surf fishing generally, but can create some opportunities for good fishing. The first season after renurishment the sand is high and the high tide mark is now much further eastward than it was before the extra sand. So, what does this mean? You will be casting to waters that previously were unreachable! Until waves and storms flatten out the new sand you are now fishing further out than before and more likely to be fishing deeper. Both of which could indicate better fishing. The second season as the new sand begins to flatten out the waves make troughs that are deeper and longer which of course can be good for catching. The next couple of years is the worst until natural erosion and storms create more beach structure.
The worst part of reurishment is the whole sale loss of beach marine life like sand fleas and other life that fish feed on.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Fatback said:


> The worst part of re-nourishment is the whole sale loss of beach marine life like sand fleas and other life that fish feed on.


Hmm . . . If the "coastal food supply" is gone, the smaller that feed on it go elsewhere, looking for a new food supply. The larger fish, that feed on those smaller fish also go elsewhere, looking for smaller fish to feed on, etc, etc, etc.

All of that would seem to negatively affect fishing . . .

Did I miss something ?


----------



## GC Since73 (Jun 3, 2012)

You didn't miss anything. Featureless flat beach and no bait will make for terrible fishing. It will take years to come back. RJ, do you know what the plan is for the guard shack to the North Jetty?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

GC Since73 said:


> You didn't miss anything. Featureless flat beach and no bait will make for terrible fishing. It will take years to come back. RJ, do you know what the plan is for the guard shack to the North Jetty?


No, I don't . . .


----------



## Foggy1 (Sep 22, 2009)

They must keep the tourist coming, they don't care about us surf fisherman. Never have. Wish they would fix the crappy roads instead. There's no beach at high tide where i work in GC and it's only going to get worse. They can fight it for a while longer though i guess.


----------

